# JENZI Okinawa Speed Spin JPX 25-60g ab 46,99 €



## FISHERS PARADISE (4. April 2013)

Angebot des Tages bei www.fishers-paradise.de

JENZI Okinawa Speed Spin JPX 25-60g ab 46,99 €





Nur solange der Vorrat reicht.


----------

